# Housing two hedgies



## 16150arm (Mar 8, 2018)

I have a boy and a girl hedgehog. I know they can’t be together but can they be in the same room? Can they be stackable cages?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes they can be in the same room and you can stack their cages as long as you have a solid divider between them and make sure both cages are 100% inescapable. They can never be in contact with each other, even if supervised.


----------

